# Ok, so I think I have found the root of our issues....



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive boiled it down to my husband being embarrased by his inner freak. I have also determined that his embarrasment is rooted in him being raised devout catholic. I kno he has it in there...he shows it EVERY now and then...looking for suggestions as to how to get him more comfortable in his sexual skin. Anytime he asks me to do anything new, I always act super enthusiastic....but when it comes to somethings, like us watching sexy videos together he gets uptight.....


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Just take it slowly. Don't go for the XXXX-rated videos first, start off with the R-rated or NC-17 rated ones first and work your way up.

Same with positions, places, toys, etc... Start slow, let him get accustomed to it at that level, then turn it up a notch.


----------



## jamesa (Oct 22, 2010)

You could try Comstock films. They are part documentaries, part porn. My wife and I have really enjoyed them. Try Xana and Jack: a hardcore story.


----------



## mommyof31982 (Sep 6, 2010)

I will look into that. Thanks...


----------

